# Aren't we lucky!!??



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I was just thinking about how lucky we all are to have each other! This forum is so loving. Even the political thread can sometimes be a bear but in the end we really are there for each other. 

Where else can so many people of such diverse backgrounds come together because of the love of our dogs? I just feel blessed to know my forum family and your precious furkids.

Sorry for being mushy, I guess I'm just feeling mushy today!
Carole xxoox


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Amen, Carole! I love the havanese forum and all it's wonderful members. It's been such a blessing in my life.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I totally agree. 
I've joined several forums in the past but always end up leaving because I get tired of all of the petty arguments. 
Seems that some people come to forums looking for a fight more than anything...I'm happy to finally be a member of a forum where everyone is treated with respect and brought together by the love of our Havs.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, what she said. Love it here. I've learned so much and the support is wonderful. It's so much fun to know others that love their pup like I love my Saydee. No question is dumb, and there's always someone with the perfect solution to any problem. It's addicting! I can't stay away for long.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh...what a Havanese can do!!!!

They are little 'angel puppies' to bond people that are always willing to help.

Love my forum friends !!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- I couldn't agree more! I have meet some of the sweetest people off this forum and as shown by my post count, I love it!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I could not agree with you more Carole I think it is such a wonderful place to be apart of. Thanks to all who has helped me and for all the interesting topics to learn from.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, yes we are.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So true!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*where else can we gush and be understood!*

I tried to be gushy on the other list but no one appreciated me! So here I am, and loving all the photos of everyone and their dogs, and thier families, and even their chickens!

Carole, my dogs both jump on everyone's laps at the dog park and they have been going there since they were puppies. Riki is a little more friendly as he used to go there on his own...but Daisy hates it. She has always had Riki and prefers him to any other dog except people.

Riki has gotten himself in trouble with other dogs because of his lap sharing. You met him down in Carlsbad...giving everyone a kiss even with havanese around!

When we used to go to Sue Nelson's house all the dogs ran around and played with each other the entire time, as they did at the fun day. Other than that, all I have to say is that havanese pairs are snobs. They prefer their own kind or people! They know where the treats are!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Agreed. Addicting, but good.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

True dat, Carole.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hooray for us!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I couldn't agree more! :grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here! First thing I check each day when I open my computer. DH makes fun of me for it but I love it here!

Thanks to everyone who has offered their opinion and great advice. :grouphug: I'm feeling mushy too but it could be the 2 beers I had with my chili for dinner tonight. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll toast to that Carole. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ann - Hubby makes fun of me too, but is ALWAYS soooo interested in what is going on and the different threads!!!!! Carole - this is sooo true Thanks all for making me fell such a part - I love it here!!!!!!!!!!! Michelle


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I get made fun of as well, but couldn't care less. This is such a great place with wonderful people!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I especially like the wide diversity of people and the plethera of topics that are discussed, with respect of others. I can't tell you how many times during the day I think of someone or something from the forum. Ann & I were recently discussing how attached we've gotten to people & pups that we've never met in person...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have met some truly wonderful people through this forum, which I wouldn't be a member of if it wasn't for my Havs. They are angels on earth.


----------

